# 90 or 75



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

I've been putting together my reef tank and always planned on making it a 75g. I recently came across a 90g tank drilled for 80 bones, the light I have is a 4 bulb T5HO, my question is with a 90g tank is it gonna be just to tall for any coral growth on the bottom or will I still be ok?


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

U should be fine check out this guys 90g tank tons of coral growth. Plus he just really has good educational reef tank videos.

Saltwater Tank Reef Aquarium Closeup Tour By Newyorksteelo - YouTube


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

ya lol newyorksteelo good videos hes just long winded ha i watch em but his voice makes me wanna not if ya know what i mean lol, ill see if i can get that tank


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Haha ya my wife hates his voice. She say he a found like a cold molester. I have to watch his videos With ear plugs.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Not alot of diff between the tanks. So go for it, but if you don't get it I would not fret over it.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome Kyle!!


----------



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

You might have trouble with sps but everything else should be fine.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Noochy12 said:


> You might have trouble with sps but everything else should be fine.


Using all 4 lamps @ 10-12k?


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

I kept a 90 for 13 years and never had any problems with growth, even with fluorescents.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

AZDesertRat said:


> I kept a 90 for 13 years and never had any problems with growth, even with fluorescents.


You talkin normal output flourescents? Or HO flourescents? And with SPS or without?


----------

